# Removing Jr Statesman II cap rubber coupler using lathe tailstock



## JimMc7 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Removing Jr Statesman II cap nylon coupler using lathe tailstock*

Anyone who has tried to disassemble a Jr Gent or Jr Statesman knows the tough part is removing the cap center band nylon coupler. Using tips from others, I've been using a transfer punch to drive the coupler out the top. However, it seems I need 3 hands to keep the punch aligned and I have buggered up the threads on a couple using the mallet/hammer technique so I've switched to this method:


Purchase or turn a 1" diameter hardwood dowel and cut to ~3".
Install dowel in a self-centering chuck, square the end with a skew and drill a 15/32" hole through the dowel.
Knock the cap/clip out of the cap blank using a 23/64" transfer punch.
Chuck the 23/64" transfer punch in a Jacob's chuck in the tailstock.
Insert a pen mill sleeve or spare nylon coupler in the hardwood dowel to ensure cap blank is aligned with dowel hole.
Thread a pen nib coupler (without the ring) into the cap.
Advance the tailstock to press the coupler out the top of the pen blank.
Knock the remaining metal center band out using a 29/64" transfer punch.
I've disassembled 20+ pens using this technique and it seems to be much easier and less stress on the blank and coupler threads than the hammer method.

You can make a similar setup for a Baron/Navigator cap using 7/16" dowel hole and 11/32" transfer punch to press out the nylon coupler. Principle should work on any similar cap -- dowel hole size must be large enough to allow the fitting to pass through but small enough so the tube will not. Easiest way to determine is to use the drill bit size which falls between the inside diameter and outside diameter of the cap tube.

Keywords for search: disassembling Jr Statesman disassembling Jr Gent disassembling Baron






I've been using a similar procedure to dis-assemble pen barrel fittings and so far, so good but not really enough of a sample for me to recommend it. Most recommend this procedure to dis-assemble the barrel on a postable JGII/JSII:
Remove nib and refill
Drive cap & cap fitting out using 17/64" transfer punch
Drive nib fitting out using 3/8" transfer punch
Press method does work using 7/16" hole in the dowel but all the pressure is on the ring --- no problems with the 2 I've done but I won't recommend the press method for the barrel until I've done 10+.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing I am going to add this to library of info.


----------



## mickr (Dec 17, 2009)

GREAT TIP  Many thanks


----------



## JimMc7 (Sep 24, 2010)

JimMc7 said:


> <snip>
> I've been using a similar procedure to dis-assemble pen barrel fittings and so far, so good but not really enough of a sample for me to recommend it. <snip>


 
This new post is to update pen portion dis-assembly using the tailstock press method. I've done 10+ with no damage to coupling rings or pen. This is an alternative to hammer/transfer punch dis-assembly method -- a method which works great for many -- use whatever works best for you!


Remove pen nib and refill, leaving opposite cap in place
Install 19/64" transfer punch in Jacobs chuck in tailstock
Install ~1" dowel with 7/16" through hole in self-centering chuck in headstock (7/16" through hole dowel works for Baron/JGII/JSIIs pens as well as Baron caps).
Slide pen portion over the transfer punch (for Barons and JGII/JGIIs, a 19/64" passes through the couplers but catches on end of the top cap)
Slide tailstock so pen cap is in the dowel hole, lock and advance tailstock until pen cap coupler assembly presses out of the pen.
Remove cap and put it on the "nib" portion, then repeat 4&5 to remove the pen nib coupler.
Obviously no trim ring on non-postable JGII/JSIIs so you still have to use hammer & 3/8" transfer punch to drive out the threaded pen cap coupler. You can press the nib coupler if you prefer this method.

Another fyi, when removing the cap components, I recommend you drive the cap/clip & metal center band out over a towel-lined 3 gal bucket to capture all the parts! It is very common for the cap/clip insert to pop out when removing and it tends to roll into some very good hiding places -- DAMHIKT.

Photo showing pen coupler removal setup:


----------

